# How Much H.p.



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

HOW MUCH HORSE POWER DOES A 1986 300ZX N/A, WITH A K&N AIR INTAKE, THE REST IS STOCK. PLEAZ HELP!!!!!!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Is it a drop in? If it is the custom set-up that everyone does with a cone type set-up maybe 162 at the flywheel.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

man quit using the caps no one needs that crap.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Or You Could Be Cool Like Me And Capitalize Every Word Huh


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> HOW MUCH HORSE POWER DOES A 1986 300ZX N/A, WITH A K&N AIR INTAKE, THE REST IS STOCK. PLEAZ HELP!!!!!!


Tuned you are looking at 160 hp


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RacinTommy said:


> Tuned you are looking at 160 hp


Maybe 162 with the intake.  If you replace all the intake piping with smooth bends and such , maybe 165. Be a bit more if you add an real exhaust , also. Probably still top out about 175 or so even with a better or honed intake manifold and everything else I mentioned. Add cams for 10 more Hp or so. Still be well short of the turbo Z31s stock HP.


----------

